# Destroyer of worlds: Finale!!!!!!



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

ooc: this is it, asusme just barely enough npc's to keep things even are still active, the rest are either dead, or have been extracted/left through the warp (P.S. sorry it took so long to get this up, but finals were killin me... I'm done now though, so its all good  )
This was it, with the ancient technology holding the planet's molten core at bay, and the teraforming from early in the Great Crusade was being torn asunder by Ragnar's true face, a molten hellscape, where even the staunchest would have trouble surviving. The last few transports are dexcending to the surface to extract the Imperiums last few warriors, the eldar are holding their webway portals open as long as they can, in the hope that the last of their number on the planet can make it out. a score Of chaos Sorcerors open a portal to the warp, that will close when the lst of their masters step through, or are killed. The Orks can leave as soon as they want, but are gonna stay as long as deres still a fight goin' on. The Tau were making all haste for a downed Imperium vessel on the end of a moderate sized island in the magma, where a score of chaos, Imperium, Eldar and Ork leaders and heros had been thrown, spewed, hurled, or otherwise forcibly moved to by the explosions that had rocked the planet with the destruction of the technology holding back the planets power. (in short, everyone is on a roughly circular, flat(ish) clear(ish) (no large structures, enough for cover, but most buildings are gone) island in the lava, transports are inboud/your character can get out... or die trying (or nearly die and be drug out if you intend to re-use said character) all you have to do is finish off your enemies)

Cassius stood up. the blast had thrown him a good distance, he had landed on something soft... looking down he saw a broken cultist's corpse. Looking about he saw other marines, both loyal and treacherous, he saw guardsmen and cultists, Xeno... and _her_ the traitor, he had a job to finish.
"COME HERETIC" he belowed at Sophitia as she rose from being thrown "LET US FINISH WHAT YOUR TREACHERY BEGAN!!!!!" with that, he charged her, their blades meeting like lightning, set off by the thunder of more of the planets volcanoes erupting...


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

OOC : I thought it would last a bit longer, this seems like a very sudden end.. Or will there be a sequel or something?

"Simons, is the team extracted?" Wei broadcasted on the channel, he and Fang had gotten on a transport that was still on the ground. "Yes sir, team extracted, we are in the sky, what about you sir?" Simons reported. "We are about to, any casualties?" Wei eyes scanned the area around the transport, making sure the transport he get on for take off. "None, sir. All is well and the stone -". 

Wei turned off his bead, he thought he heard something, "Get us out of here, pilot! I don't like this, is this ground stable?". "I don't have any bad readings, its green for now. Taking off in 5.. 4 .." , 

Fang looked equally scared, "Are you scared to die, Wei?" he asked in hopes of comfort. 

"3.. 2.."

"Not as much as I was scared of getting borned. You?" Wei replied as the transport lifted off.

"1..."

"Yes sir, I'm scared.."


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

On a hill some way a way Laethur watched the transport take off. The lava had killed the Thousand Sons which had been chasing him and he had nearly died himself.
_"You left me for dead."_ He whispered, knowing who was currently fleeing the battle. _"And the Imperium will need every soldier it can get to win this battle."_ Without saying another word he lifted his had and bolt of lightning exploded out of his palm and hit the engine of the transport, knocking it back down to the ground.

Laethur was calmly walking towards the scene of the battle when he sent a message to Kanyyr psychically.
_"Kanyyr are you still on the planet? I may need your help."_ He would have said more but just then a Khorne Lord burst towards him and ran at Laethur screaming and swinging his weapon wildly. With a loud clang spear and axe collided. . .


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm picked himself up and roared, picking up a noisemarine who was to close to him and shoved the whole marine in his mouth, eating him whole. "HA! Foolish Emperor's Child, do you really think you can kill me?! I am the Eightfold Path in flesh! Four daemons were combined with my soul, yet you still believe you can kill me?!" He opened a few warp rifts and daemons poured out to bolster his men, now they could go toe to toe with the massive Emperor's Children force that was the Warmaster's and not have to worry about losing his men. He swung his arms wide, the erupting volcano spewing lava through the street behind him, and bellowed to the skies. He picked up his sword and pointed at the Warmaster, "Come whelp, meet hell itself."


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

"We're leaving, now!", Baaraz screamed to his Squats, "Get in the Chimera and prepare the Chaant of Travelling!"
Entering the transport, he started chanting a wierd song, that caused the air around the Chimera to start shimmering and dancing.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Ko'tol was ready in his XV8 batlesuit.

"Ko'tol you might want to look at this..."

The displays in his suit lighted up with a scene of a volcanic eruption, but that was the battlefield!

"See this island, here? That's where most of the forces remain. This thunderhawk wreckage apparently holds the piece we want. Take the area near it, so we can bring in salvage craft."

"OK sir, I won't fail you."

Ko'tol knew that he couldn't, the gue'la fleets would soon finish blasting each other and attack the single Tau cruiser. Unless the warp drives were fixed they were all dead.

Ko'tol boarded the Orca, seeing others of it's kind and barracudas streaming into the atmosphere, blasting through the unprepared extraction ships forced into combat with them. Ko'tol began to give orders, hammerheads and suit teams deployed from low atmospheric regions would swoop down, and secure just enough land to allow the kroot and fire warriors, supported by broadsides, to land and secure a defensive position round the craft.

However it was unlikely to be that easy, foes probably already held the thunderhawk, injured crew and passengers, rescue parties, other scavengers. If they took too long to secure the lava could swallow up the area.

Ko'tol felt the craft touch down, and received word a new application for peace with the Eldar had been sent.

"Diplomacy with the Eldar is still ongoing. Don't hurt any." he said, knowing that the hammerhead and battlesuit shas'uis and shas'vres would have carried out the earlier order of peace during their attack.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

Fang was relieved as the transport gained altitude, but Wei was still on the caution, eager to shoot anything that posses a threath to the transport, he saw the eldar earlier, it was not pointing any weapon at him but instead raising his hand, like beckoning them to come back, Wei had no experience fighting mystical xenomorphs and didn't expect a bolt of lighting to emerge from the eldar's hand. 

"Evasive action!!" Wei screamed at the pilot, but light was faster, the bolt hit the transport, malfunctioning the controls, thankfully the pilot managed to land them safe on the ground suffering no serious injuries, Fang was weeping and Wei was furious.

The angered sergeant got down from the transport and took aim at the eldar with his plasma gun on high-energy settings, "Oh how selfish of me to abandon you on this planet eh? Fine, lets do all the things *you* want to do!" The eldar was walking away with his back turned against Wei and at the same time a Khorne Lord bursted at the eldar, engaging it in close combat. 

Wei shifted his gun at the last moment and pulled the trigger, the shot came into contact with the Khorne's shoulder, vaporising it. His gun would be useless for now, "I don't know if that bolt was meant to kill or just to bring it down to give you a ride, but I can't let you harm those men.." Wei didn't know how he could stop the mystical warrior should it decide to end their lives, but he would try.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Laethur's and the Khorne Lord's weapons clashed once, twice, three times before they broke apart. With a roar it charged at him again, growing more confident as the Farseer made no attempt to block this time. In a flash the champion of Khorne was gone and Laethur turned, knowing who he would see. It was the Monkeigh who he had grounded and he sent a psychic message to him in his usual hypnotic and unemotional way. _"Thank you."_

Rounding a corner Laethur came into contact with the remaining Eldar forces on the planet and quickly took control.
_"I want the majority of our forces to travel along that sparsely protected section there and support the Imperial army. Is Keorlius here? If so I want him to lead our forces there. If not then give the command position to Kysad. I will lead a smaller portion of our warband to aid the Tau which we have been forced to ally with for the time being, and also to prevent them from turning on us."_ When he finished talking Laethur took command of a Wraithguard unit that had lost their Spirit Seer and started to move to the Tau's position. . .


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

Wei stand-down when the Eldar went away, he felt a bit dazed and wondered if he was hearing things like _Thank you_. "Soo much for little green martians..I bet it hypnotize me to kill that Khorney." 

Looking back, the transport was up and running again, Wei just hope nothing stupid might happen, like getting hit by a bolt of lighting again.. "I think we should get some chutes incase we fall from the sky.". "You don't have to worry, there be no place to land on afterwards, this place'll be in the danger zone after a couple of minutes, we either get out of the planet's atmosphere or .. not." The pilot took off without dramatic countdowns, Wei turned on his bead and Fang needed some fresh pants.

"Goodbye Planet Rag." Wei took out his master-crafted cigar and rolled it in his fingers, and the pilot turned on the lights for _buckle up_ and _no smoking_. "All's well that end's well, right gang?" Wei broadcasted. "You got that right, sir." Simons and others replied with smiles on their faces. They were going home.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: well I was suspended so I am grounded, so it may be awhile til I can make a worthwhile post, apologies :biggrin:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: ok... I didnt expect every1 to stop as I am not the only GM... Might aswell try to breath some life back into it, keep up the duels it was going nicely and to make a better sequel we need to finish the first one :biggrin:

Asdrubael leapt at the wordbearer their blades clashing. Asdrubael kickied out Villhelm's legs and they crashed atop eachother taking minor wounds, "Die filth!!!" he screamed

Slamming his fist into the others gut and throwing him into his own men...


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Laethur led his Wraithguard squad quickly towards the Tau forces. He was also accompanied by a large squad of Howling Banshees and a Vyper equipped with a Scatter Laser. It wasn't long until they reached their target and Laethur let his thoughts roam free, detecting the life forms stationed there and how powerful they were. Suddenly he felt a far stronger mind and, presuming this to be their leader, moved in that direction. . .


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm grunted as he took the hit. His and the warmaster's warriors were in a ferocious firefight and he had landed in the middle of it. Bolts pinged off his armor and the sonic blasts that were aimed at him were simply absorbed. He let loose a roar and charged the other daemon prince. They met in the killzone between their forces, the titanic battle adding to the commotion. They swung at each other, each striking the other's blade, causing a huge explosion of pure energy flinging them backwords. Vilhelm got up immediately and could not find his sword, _no matter_, he thought. He jumped the warmaster and decked him across the face, his hands immediately leaping to the huge muscled neck. As he sought to strangle the life out of the warmaster he knew that he was leaving his chest open for attack but he wanted to kill the fool with his own hands.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Finding the opening while he was being slowly strangled, his eyes rolled back in ecstasy and he stabbed for the opening. Spitting him through the chest but he refused to let go, looking deep into the eyes of the Villhelm creature he shrieked a sonic blast straight into its' face launching it a few feet off of him.

Asdrubael rose from the ground, the cacophony of battle raging around the two combatants but the circle they were in was silent as the lightest whisper. The voices urged him to destroy the Word Bearer they said 'kill him now!!!' over and over again 'take his skull! Adorn my throne!, Nurgle whispered 'bring him death... destroy his health... give him the plagues..., Tzeentch whispered 'the fates lean to your favor kill him, he is but a speck of sand in the plan..., and Slaanesh 'Unleash your sadistic joy lover, bring him to his knees...'

Taking them all into account he roared and leapt, "My god given powers will bring you to your knees Word Bearer! Prepare to fall!" he roared with his four seperate voices, one for each god. Lustrous yet intimidating and vile... _'I am no longer the herald of Slaanesh himself but of all the gods as I have been but stronger.'_ he whispered into the Word Bearers' mind...


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

(A lot of loose ends, hope there will be a second, that tells of what happened to Cassius and friends.)


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm roared as he hit the ground and rolled into a fighting stance. "ENOUGH!" He let his mental barriers down and allowed his full power to course through every cell in his body. Black lightning flashed around his body and the air around him pulsed with an eerie glow. his voice was magnified tenfold, and he roared to the skies tearing open a rift between realspace and the warp, adding to the destruction of the already erupting volcano. He flew toward's the warmaster with unbelievable speed and tackled him headlong into a large building that was somehow still standing. His mouth flew towards the warmaster's neck and his teeth bit deep into the warpflesh. He tore his mouth away pulling away part of the warmaster's neck and the skin from his face. He laughed hysterically and lunged.


----------

